# Wo bekommt man CDs zum vernünftigen Preis?



## NuTSkuL (17. April 2012)

*Wo bekommt man CDs zum vernünftigen Preis?*

hat jemand tips, wo man Audio-CDs zu nem vernünftigen Preis bekommt?
war grad auf der suche nach dem "neuen" album von bombay bicycle club und was sehe ich da...amazon will 18ocken!!! hallo? das is nur ne CD. und die ist nicht erst gestern raus gekommen

meine letzte hat 11€ gekostet und die kurz davor auch "nur" 12€...neue...das is ja die hälfte mehr ebay war auch nicht gerade motivierend...da sind die preise teilweise noch extremer.

deshalb jetzt meine frage, ob es evtl nen geheimtip gibt für onlinehändler.

übrigens: bin ich zu blöd dafür oder haben media markt und saturn ihre CDs nicht im internet stehen? außer die mp3 teile...die für ne pissige mp3 total überteuert sind

danke


----------



## troppa (18. April 2012)

*AW: Wo bekommt man CDs zum vernünftigen Preis?*

A Different Kind of Fix? Kuck doch mal bei Marketplace da gehts schon bei 9,78 € (Neu versteht sich +3€ Versand) los. Würd aber bei den ersten Drei nicht unbedingt kaufen, die verschicken aus Argentinien, was nicht schlecht sein muss, aber die Argentinier nehmen es nicht so genau mit dem Print auf Cover und CD. Einmal war die Qualität so schlecht, dass ich dachte, dass es sich um eine Raubkopien handelte, bis ich genau die gleiche CD bei einem Freund als  deutsche Originalware gesehen hab, die genau so schlecht aussah. (War übrigens The Prodigy - Music for the Jilted Generation)

Ansonsten bei Expert, Media Markt, Saturn etc. im Laden bei den Angeboten oder in den "normalen" Regalen kucken, hab da schon viele Schnäppchen geschossen.


----------



## Jonas_E (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo bekommt man CDs zum vernünftigen Preis?*

Amazon.de
JPC.de


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo bekommt man CDs zum vernünftigen Preis?*

Für manche Genres gibt es kleinere Shops, und dann wäre noch natürlich normalerweise ebay - aber grundsätzlich ist es schwer, DEN günstigen shop zu finden. Bei meinem "Szene"-Stammshop sind 40% der CDs billiger als bei amazon, 40% sind teurer und 20% ca gleichteue. Aber grad bei nicht-Charts-Bands ist es oft so: entweder die CD kostet nur 12-14€, WEIL die Band nicht so bekannt ist und man das Album attraktiver machen will. ODER sie kostet 18-20€, ebenfalls WEIL die Band nicht so bekannt ist und man "pro CD" einfach höhere Kosten hat, um die CD überhaupt an den Mann zu bringen...  Und diese Preise sind dann auch überall so, mit maximal 2€ Differenz.   

Aber auch zb bei Saturn finde ich nicht selten auch CDs, die billiger sind als bei "meinen" Onlineshops.

Pauschal "billig kaufen" geht an sich nie, außer gebraucht per ebay oder amazon - und wenn selbst das teuer ist, dann ist die CD wohl recht selten ist, wird evlt. offziell hier gar nicht vertrieben? Manchmal bietet die Band selbst das Album sogar am günstigsten an. Natürlich immer bedenken: bei den meisten Shops kommt Versand dazu, bei ZB amazon nicht, oder auch beim Kauf in einem Saturn oder so.


----------

